# flaming posts



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

what are you so angry about? I started out asking for help - if you don't want to give it follow your own advice about rule #1.

First of all often recipes are not 100% accurate but still give us good ideas. However some authors are more accurate than others. If you re-read what I wrote about Martha - it was in response to someone saying that Martha's h'd book had lots of good ideas - which it does and I was having what I thought was a pleasant conversation back saying that I liked her early books too. She does have a way of putting great ideas out there and many caterers over the years - including me - have benifited from them. There are many issues that people have with Martha - but that wasn't a topic here.

If you think all premade food is rubbish then the implication is that as caterers our stuff must be rubbish too because we are premaking for our customers. There are some high end products out there and there is some garbage - and not everything made from scratch is fabulous. I personally think Dufour has great products and have been in their kitchens (not huge factory) and seen the production and gotten to know them over the years. As I said I am not a big customer but that doesn't mean that you have the right to make a nasty remark about them or me. If you have tried and don't like their products then just state your case politely. I have nothing to gain by promoting them other than a sharing of information and ideas.

You are making a personal attack - but I am not clear where it's coming from - 

as for chowhound it's just a site that I enjoy - and tho many people know about it - it was just an informational thing. What I like about that site is there is lots of interesting food info and alot of it is from a customer point of view - which I don't always agree with - but you can agree to disagree with someone without flaming them - which is what you just did. 

Your general attitude in this post is very unfriendly - so I apologize if I offended you with my ideas and comments but I do not accept your unfriendly attitude which doesn't seem reflective of the board in general. Maybe you are having a bad day - please don't take it out on me.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You just don't get it. You start out asking for help, and basically manage to get around to saying something akin to "yes, but your suggestions suck" anyway. If you're so in tune with your clientele and you know what they don't like why do you have to ask anyway?

WHAT-ever... you're the reason I don't post real info on boards. Just listen to yourself... "believe me, you can have fru fru food that looks good and tastes good as well." DUH! For every one of you there are a thousand out there who read this stuff and take what we provide without a single word of thanks while at the same time insulting our intelligence. Oops! Sorry, I didn't read the afterthought where you said "oh, and thanks for the reply." Maybe you need a real chef for your catering biz. Maybe YOU should re-read your posts.

Kuan


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

what I get is that you are a very angry.



Thank you to all the other posters who have put forth helpful suggestions. 

There are lots of ideas and opinions out there - it's pleasant to share them with pleasant people and sometimes we all need reminders to take a deep breath and calm down. So on that note how about a truce - there is no good purpose in throwing insults out.

Let's get back to food and ideas.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

A real chef Kuan , what a concept ?????????????????????
Having dues paid in the education and having apprenticed myself to many good chefs as well as paying my dues in the real world just to get to get my education and my foundation all I can say is a respectfull DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...
Tiger, for you one of the best things you can do is to listen and to learn . Some things take time . Of course this is just my opinion ,
your friend in food , Doug .
P.S . Tiger I like your moniker .....................


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Tigerwoman,
What the he-- was that crack about tailgate foods!!!!!!!!!!
Just Kidding!!!!!! You hot food chef's are so passionate!!!! We're so mellow on the sweet side.
I just wanted to mention, on a recent visit to NYC I had seen and tasted some really good grilled sandwiches. I though at the time they would be great for some sort of stand up food. We had them at Kraft Bar and I have a menu with all the different combos if interested. Now don't comment on my suggestion for I am just a baker but just thought I'd pass that on.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

OK - so humour is a good way to smooth things out - 
but what's with the statement "I'm only a baker" Sorry if my tailgate remark was edgy - it really wasn't meant to be (and I did say highend tailgate party - does that count?) 

Yeah I've noticed a trend in pressed sandwiches - there is a new place in Park Slope called Press something or other that is getting lots of press (no pun intended); Like the quesidillas, the combos are endless.

So which ones did you find most intriguing?

Got to go get ready for the client meeting/site inspection later today. Oh yeah - and maybe I'll look for a "real chef" after all one with almost 30 years of experience and classical training on three continents just doesn't cut it for some people. 

Just another small business trying to recover from the devastion of 9-11 and make a living. New York is a tough market.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I tasted a Duck Ham, Hen of the Woods, and Taleggio sp? it was quite good. I had another, I think it was Coppa, Hot Soppersata, and Provolone. Very tasty.
I don't know, just a suggestion, I would love to munch on a small slice of one of these.
But then again, I love tailgate food


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

sounds good to me too. Thanks for the suggestions

and of course with a name like panini - you would like small tasty sandwiches...
Don't you think that the bread makes a huge difference too. Even a basic sandwich is elevated on great bread.

I just made myself a snack of fresh Jersey tomato, fresh mozzarella & basil with roasted pepper tapenade on rosemary olive mini rolls from Tomcat (one of the many artistan bakeries in the metro NY area) The sum is greater than the parts


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Yes, you're right about the bread, but interestingly enough with the new pressed sandwich thing, the breads were very good, but were neutral. The products were highlighted.
For my palete, this was nice. The panini craze here got out of controll with the herbed foccocias,spiced breads with good but neutral products.
hope all goes well with your party.
Jeff
I'm glad they are starting to call these sandwiches pressed and not panini, this will give my attourneys a rest


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

I just looked up the postings on chowhound - as I have only looked in through the window of this place in park slope brooklyn

It is called Press195 which is in part it's address 195 5th avenue brooklyn - it's off Union Street - that is in the part of park slope that has suddenly gotten a surge of new places but up to 5/10 years ago was almost a wasteland as far a restaurants go - actually there are quite a # of great places from simple like Bonnie's grill (great wings, burgers, roast beef on weck, polenta of the day, etc) to Ah di La - a really good Tuscan? restaurant that serves a reknown rabbit dish.

That's the beauty of NY - mass cultural diversity in a small compact space.

If you are interested there is a thread on the NY Outerboroughs Message boards at chowhound.com about Press195 - which also has some other Press spots around NY mentioned.


----------

